# He's a monster ...



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Facebook Watch


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Don't do bookface!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I played a festival some time ago and spent some time backstage talking gear and pedals with him. Very cool guy for sure.









Steve Hill


Widely considered one of Canada’s most prolific guitarists, Steve Hill has never stopped delivering wildly ambitious performances and satisfying albums.




www.stevehillmusic.com


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

I heard he was doing a one man band type show before the pandemic.


----------

